# Anyone Know Who Owns This Beached Boat ???



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi All,

I got a call last night from my mother who was concerned about a boat anchored off her house in NH.

Apparently this sailboat appeared a few weeks ago, was anchored, and then began dragging her anchor out to sea with the NW winds. When she called me last night she said it kept getting further and further out and nobody in the neighborhood knew who's boat it was.

I said to her, last night, that if it had blown out to sea that it would be coming back in as we had some high winds yesterday blowing onto the shore.

This anchorage in Plaice Cove, NH is OPEN OCEAN. It is where I grew up and any moorings there need to be HUGE. It's also a rocky bottom so anchors generally don't hold there for very long.

The location was Plaice Cove, NH in between Little Boars Head and Big Boars Head.

I got these pics from her this morning and the boat did blow onto the beach last night and looks to be totaled.

If you know who's boat this boat please let me know or notify them directly!


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Tie a rope to it and anchor it to a stake on shore and it's yours as salvage.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

New keel, new ruder, new rig, some minor paint work, and she'll be good as new!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Why in God's name would somebody do that to a boat?

Jim


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

that kinda sucks


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> Why in God's name would somebody do that to a boat?
> 
> Jim


Insurance claim?????


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> This anchorage in Plaice Cove, NH is OPEN OCEAN.


I see what you mean.
Quick look at google maps shows no cove in Plaice Cove.
Do you guys generally set moorings in unprotected waters?


> Insurance claim


This owner must have known his boat was in danger? Correct?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

The term "cove" seems misapplied here. You're right, it's the Atlantic Ocean, sandy shore, near where I grew up. The only harbors are Newburyport to the south, or Rye and Portsmouth to the north.

Too bad, looks like it was once a nice, and probably fast, boat. Now with no rigging, no rudder, and flooded, she's probably more a liability than some salvor's prize.

One other small point. "Salvage" means to "save". Some people think it means "steal stuff from because no one's looking". I think the Webster's term for that is "looting". More than a few ugly incidents when people say "salvage" when they're just stripping someone else's boat.

I wonder what the story is behind this. Stolen? Insurance fraud? Mere idiocy?

Having been through Katrina, generally fiberglass hulls with some damage and no rig are not worth money. Au contraire, they cost some person, underwriter, or governmental body, some money to remove, and then find a place that will accept a pile of shredded fiberglass as waste.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

The CG or marine police should have been contacted to check the boat, given the unusual circumstances. The owner/crew could have been sick, or gotten into trouble coming/going from/to the boat.

Any missing persons reports? Any John Doe drowning victim at the morgue? Any overdue vessel reports in that vicinity?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

If not covered by many feet of water there's a documentation or hull number somewhere, usually near the internal part of the keel. Or, state numbers on the bow.

But since it's been a few weeks since this boat showed up, this may not be a personnell casualty. Coast Guard RCC should know if the latter. 

It still pains me to see a ship, or a boat (especially sail), die.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Is there a vessel name on the boat... I didn't see one.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like a Pearson Flyer, what a shame.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

a shame indeed


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

I need the bow rail....

Oh, and yeah, it is a shame.

Eric


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Check for the HIN molded in on the transom just below deck level. That can be used for a trace by the USCG. At least here in Canada, all HINs are attached to the licence numbers shown on the bow and are traceable to the current owner.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

Anchored for a FEW WEEKS in an unprotected cove, in New Hampshire, in the FALL (!!!), and still unattended??? I suspect this may be what they hoped would happen and are hoping still they get away with it.


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

Salvage laws are not that simple anymore and vary from state to state. It is a very common myth that, "you salvage it, it's yours" You have to prove the boat was abandoned, and have to make a good faith effort to find the owner. You then have to go through the paperwork. In each state it's different.

The should be a hull ID number on the transom (upper right hand corner). The USCG can identify the builder from the first 3 letters of the HIN See Manufacturers Identification Code (MIC) Database You can then check with the builder to see if they have a record of who they sold it to.

If it was documented there should be a number on the inside. If it has a name anywhere on the boat you can look it up on the documented boat database at Office of Science and Technology

Also talk to the local marine authorities. They can check the stolen vessel list.


----------



## rperret (Apr 11, 2003)

does the Pearson Flyer have wheel steering and outboard rudder - at first i thought it was a J24 until I saw the wheel, maybe a tartan 10 but i think the 10 does not have an outboard rudder.

also, per previous poster - the HIN on the transom will tell you owner and/or the registraion #'s on the bow


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Pearson Flyer...Hmmm, check this out:
1982 30' Pearson Flyer

"
*1982 30' Pearson Flyer - $7500 (Kittery)*

Reply to: see below 
Date: 2008-10-14, 9:09PM EDT

Fresh green gelcoat - competitive racer.

Please call 207-xxxxxxxxx. 






 Location: Kittery
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 PostingID: 879583188"

I bet there is an insurance company that might be interested in this tread.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

I kinda feel like calling this guy----I'm intrigued--- My folks have a summer place on North Shore Rd, literally across the street from Plaice Cove---not a great place to anchor as there is no facilities only a small beach access and private homes. Hampton Harbor is only a couple miles to the south (if that) and Rye Harbor about the same distance to the north. If I was there at the time I think I would have considered 'rescuing' this boat. yeah, I'm calling this guy--got a few minutes to kill---


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

"barry's" mailbox was full-- such a shame about the boat


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been looking for articles in the local papers (Portsmouth Herald, Hampton Union) regarding this boat. Has any local resident heard any updates on this boat?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you able to get a HIN off it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Maine Sail posted photos of the boat on another forum. Apparently, the owner went down and removed the Maine State Registration numbers from the bow and has decided to stick the NH taxpayers with the clean up costs of leaving the boat there.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Guys..*

I actually spoke with this guy. I can not even comment that is how bad it was. I almost threw up I my mouth listening to him it was that bad.

What dog said is true! He's planning on leaving it there for the tax payers to remove..

Nuff said you guys should get the point..

This is a very sad ending to a classic Pearson Flyer!! She was hull #64 if the Pearson guys want to remove her from the roster..


These should help put some perspective on things... 
*
Two days ago:*








*Notice anything missing?:*








*The Anchor:*








*Yankee Ingenuity (clevis pins)?:*








*Green is roughly where he was anchored, yellow dots are moorings and the red line points to the boat:*








*Another view of where he anchored the boat:*








*Looking back towards Plaice Cove from Great Boars Head(fairly common conditions for fall/winter):*









P.S. The last boat, other than this Pearson Flyer, came out of the water in early September. It has been the only boat in the open ocean area since then..

P.S. North Shore road? I'm sure we have friends in common..


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Hard to believe, even with a trashed interior and no engine the boat would have pulled $5-10K from someone who wanted to build up a cheap race program. I'd say the boat must have a declared value of much more and the delta was just too attractive...


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Looks like the Midnight Shoppers have already been.  They got mast winches at a keen price.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SF-

I hope his insurance company declares him negligent and doesn't pay out. Leaving a boat in an unprotected anchorage like that probably qualifies as negligence.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> SF-
> 
> I hope his insurance company declares him negligent and doesn't pay out. Leaving a boat in an unprotected anchorage like that probably qualifies as negligence.


The guy was totally uninsured!! Oh and yes negligent..


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> The guy was totally uninsured!! Oh and yes negligent..


Man if the guy cared that little about the boat all he had to was say something. I'd have taken it off his hands . Better than seeing it trashed.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

UGH... so what was the point of abandoning the boat. He could have sold it for a decent sum... instead of leaving it to become a shore-bound wreck.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Just plain sad. Thanks to Kodad, MaineSail, and others who found out what happened.

Some of us view sailing vessels as living things. What happened to this one is just plain cruel, and a disrespectful way to go.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Either through the HIN or these photos the state will track him down and hand him his bill to clean up the mess. He gonna find out it would have been much less expensive to donate her to charity than pay the clean-up and disposal fees.

A very sad, sad ending for her.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Faced with a gross polluter who wanted to dump a couple of tons on junk on MY TAXBILL?

I'd call a couple of state and federal agencies, give 'em the photos and the numbers, and have the fellow charged as a gross polluter under MARPOL as well. Ought to be enough money in fines and penalties to ensure that fellow stays away from the beaches and waterways for a long time, and the local watercops get nice fresh hot coffee for a long time too.


----------



## BillBrush (Jul 31, 2008)

I can only hope that the guy is suffering severe mental illness or depression that he let a fine boat that I could only dream of owning be destroyed because he couldn't be arsed to anchor it somewhere safe. Otherwise he's just a tool, and should be kicked in the chones until his grandkids are sterile.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

BillBrush said:


> I can only hope that the guy is suffering severe mental illness or depression that he let a fine boat that I could only dream of owning be destroyed because he couldn't be arsed to anchor it somewhere safe. Otherwise he's just a tool, and should be kicked in the chones until his grandkids are sterile.


I spoke with him personally and I think you are spot on...

It really is sad though that people are this detached from common sense and reality. This guy was totally clueless about sailing or boating or anchoring.

When my mother mentioned to him that they had been trying to track him down for a week because his boat had been dragging anchor he looked at her and said; "but it was anchored."......

Oh and when it washed up on the beach there was a guy there who was psyched to at least get his borrowed outboard motor back...

Definitely deserving of a Darwin award.

P.S. The USCG and authorities have all the info they need and they know who he is. They will be going after him for the clean up. Good luck finding that lead keel??

It seems a $200.00 yearly liability only insurance bill is too much to ask of some. Hell he didn't need to insure the hull but with his lack of skills at least protect the others around you..

P.S.S. The inboard genny tracks had been removed and all he had were about two feet of track on the toe rails. That would make for bad upwind sailing on any fin keeler!

Notice the beautiful repair work to fill the holes where the tracks were removed. Do you think it's even a marine sealant or Home Depot Latex caulk? He got his clevis pins from the local Ace Hardware nut and bolt aisle.. One can only imagine; *"those darned track things were dripping on me all night, I guess I don't need three of them.. "* Rip, rip, squirt, squirt all fixed!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow... about all I can say about that....


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn Shame!!!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

ckgreenman said:


> Man if the guy cared that little about the boat all he had to was say something. I'd have taken it off his hands . Better than seeing it trashed.


Oddly enough.. there are a lot of boat owners out there who would, most likely, be glad to hand over the keys to their ex-pride-and-joy. Trouble is, once the boat becomes an "embarrasment" (in whatever form that takes), they're too embarrased to speak out and likely too distant from the "yachting fraternity" to even know who to speak to or what to say. 

I mean as if someone who has kept their boat in a marina pen for a year or five without ever taking it out is going to front the yard boss and say "look, I know I haven't paid berthing fees for a while 'cause I'm too busy with life and now that it's mostly scrap fibreglass I just can't look after my boat anymore - what say I just hand over the keys and walk away??" Not likely..

It wouldn't surprise me if this guy got kicked out of a nearby marina and had nowhere to go.

Maybe what's needed is a web site where people can post "free stuff"?? Now there's a job for you, Chris!!


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Doncha just love the True-Value shoppers?

(No kidding - the "Tru-Value" paper bag was still in the NAV station with some wood screws in it).










No way to treat a lady. :-(


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> Maybe what's needed is a web site where people can post "free stuff"?? Now there's a job for you, Chris!!


Hmm As it turns out, I have the servers, the knowledge, and the ability to set it up. 

Actually I'm kicking myself for missing a similar opportunity. When my Dad's boat was in Dana Point Harbor, there was a boat a few slips up from his that hadn't been registered since 93 (last time I was there was 99). Someone told me I should contact the marina office and have them forward a purchase offer of a couple hundred. Chances are they woulda taken it.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Delirious said:


> Doncha just love the True-Value shoppers?
> 
> (No kidding - the "Tru-Value" paper bag was still in the NAV station with some wood screws in it).
> 
> ...


I'll pay $20 for that traveller system. All I have is stops right now...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There is a website for free stuff...called The Freecycle Network


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> There is a website for free stuff...called The Freecycle Network


Cool. thanks. Although I was thinking some more along the lines of "Got a crappy boat? Unload it here for free" type of website


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Gotta love mom...*

We gotta love our feisty mothers..!

There was a poorly researched article in the Hampton Union about this tragedy. I am forwarding my mothers response to the reporter because she cracks me up!

Hampton Union Article ghost Ship Washes Up

She's such a trip!!



My Funny Mother said:


> While I appreciate your article, there is much missing information and a greater story to be told here. The owner deliberately removed the registration call letters which were ME15MFN. The state of Maine dept. of fish and game requires, by law, that any accident involving this type of craft be reported within 72 hours.
> 
> His phone number was easy to track as he had her for sale on Craig's list out of Maine. This classic old Pearson Flyer was left anchored, not moored, in the open ocean for about 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

To me whats so tragic about this is if the guy wanted to walk away from this boat, why did he just not sign it over to sea scouts. Let some kids do some sailing.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

hopefully there is jail time within the law


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

What a lousy piece of journalism, highlites the state of affairs we have today


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is just all too common now. There are many boats around here that the owners have just walked away from. The big anchorages around here are full of boats that the owners never do anything with. They end up sinking or the moorings/anchors let go. Theres an Irwin 28 right across the river from me that goes dry on every low tide and the rudder has been smashed on it.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

bubb2 said:


> To me whats so tragic about this is if the guy wanted to walk away from this boat, why did he just not sign it over to sea scouts. Let some kids do some sailing.


He's only walking away after he left it unattended, un-insured and on overly inadequate ground tackle to be destroyed.

I'm sure he would have kept it had it not been totaled. Now he's trying to abandon it to avoid a 5, 10 or 12k clean up bill for removal. he intentionally removed the reg numbers in an attempt to defraud the NH tax payers and leave them footing the bill for clean up..


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> me if this guy got kicked out of a nearby marina and had nowhere to go.
> 
> Maybe what's needed is a web site where people can post "free stuff"?? Now there's a job for you, Chris!!


I think it is called Craigslist.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe he got the lead keel to a scrapyard, they pay good money for it. 

"It really is sad though that people are this detached from common sense and reality. "
Ah, you mean like the fellows who bought 125,000$ houses for $500k and didn't read their mortgage rates? Or the ones who went into the stock market at 14,000 expecting huge profits, and forgetting that 95% of all stock players LOSE money?

Their was an op-ed piece in the NYTimes over a year ago that I wish I'd held onto. Basically it said "Lions and Tigers and Bears Oh My!" and that we really needed more wild animals walking around on the streets, so people would either develop some situational awareness, or get culled.

That's the great thing about sailboats. Between the BOOM! and the sea, the culling is almost assured.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

T34C said:


> I think it is called Craigslist.


lol. nah. people there expect to get paid.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mainesail-

I'm glad your mother cleared things up a bit with respect to the idiot reporter who had did a half-assed job of reporting.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Mainesail-
> 
> I'm glad your mother cleared things up a bit with respect to the idiot reporter who had did a half-assed job of reporting.


I agree. Kudos .

Obviously the reporter only cared about the story and didn't bother to do any research to verify the accuracy.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Good on yer mum, MS! 

Jim


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Maine Sail said:


> I spoke with him personally and I think you are spot on...
> 
> ......
> Notice the beautiful repair work to fill the holes where the tracks were removed. Do you think it's even a marine sealant or Home Depot Latex caulk? He got his clevis pins from the local Ace Hardware nut and bolt aisle.. One can only imagine; *"those darned track things were dripping on me all night, I guess I don't need three of them.. "* Rip, rip, squirt, squirt all fixed!


Errrr...Halekai dear fellow, could you grab those snatch blocks for me, I'll be visiting LL Bean soon and I will stop by to get them...also there's a guy in thr fleet here with a Flyer and he'd like the boom as a backup. And could you measure the size of the Edson pedestal, a buddy wanted to covert his tartan 30 to a wheel.

If you can just stand by for a minute, I'll get you the rest of the list. Oh, and in the meantime don't let any scavengers take any of the good stuff until you fill my list.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Great response to poor reporting!

Hijack, but it keeps being brought up in this thread. There are much better options for getting rid of a boat letting it loose and hoping it sinks.

Freecycle
Welcome! The Freecycle Network™ is made up of 4,617 groups with 5,983,000 members across the globe. It's a grassroots and entirely nonprofit movement of people who are giving (& getting) stuff for free in their own towns. It's all about reuse and keeping good stuff out of landfills. Each local group is moderated by a local volunteer (them's good people). Membership is free.

(I've posted several items, including a kitchen sink. I just picked up some bifold doors for a closet I'm going to build for a friend.)

Craigslist From the factsheet:
Q: What is craigslist?
A: Local classifieds and forums for more than 550 cities in over 50 countries worldwide - community moderated, and largely free.

Q: What can I find there?
A: Jobs, housing, goods, services, romance, local activities, advice - just about anything really.

...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SF—

I didn't know you were a vulture...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

WinterRiver said:


> Great response to poor reporting!
> 
> Hijack, but it keeps being brought up in this thread. There are much better options for getting rid of a boat letting it loose and hoping it sinks.
> 
> ...


Well.. I dunno about over there, but walk into any yacht club or marina in Australia and I guarantee you no-one will have ever heard of those sites. 

What's wanted is a dedicated "Don't want your boat?? Dump it here!!.." website like CK mentioned - with flyers posted on noticeboards in every yacht club and marina in every country around the world.

It's a community service, and a world-wide problem doncha know. You'd be doing them a huge favour and the marina could pay a small fee for each boat "transferred" to new owners.

Chris, managing this could set you up for life!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> Errrr...Halekai dear fellow, could you grab those snatch blocks for me, I'll be visiting LL Bean soon and I will stop by to get them...also there's a guy in thr fleet here with a Flyer and he'd like the boom as a backup. And could you measure the size of the Edson pedestal, a buddy wanted to covert his tartan 30 to a wheel.
> 
> If you can just stand by for a minute, I'll get you the rest of the list. Oh, and in the meantime don't let any scavengers take any of the good stuff until you fill my list.


I claimed the traveller hardware first!!!!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"There are much better options for getting rid of a boat letting it loose and hoping it sinks....Freecycle...Craigslist..."

Don't be naive. For every free or cheap boat on those sites, or in the yards, or at the docks, or in the classifieds, there are a dozen ways to go broke over it. Most of them would cost more to haul away and trash than you would "pay" for them. Most of them need so much work, that even if your time was free and your were an ace scrounger, starting with the free boat you'd still have to pay more than twice market value to make the boat seaworthy again. 

Bargains out there? Sure there are. And virgin brides, from catalogues in Russia and China and the Balkans.

Sure, there are bargains out there. And diamonds to be found in the streets.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> "There are much better options for getting rid of a boat letting it loose and hoping it sinks....Freecycle...Craigslist..."
> 
> Don't be naive. For every free or cheap boat on those sites, or in the yards, or at the docks, or in the classifieds, there are a dozen ways to go broke over it. Most of them would cost more to haul away and trash than you would "pay" for them. Most of them need so much work, that even if your time was free and your were an ace scrounger, starting with the free boat you'd still have to pay more than twice market value to make the boat seaworthy again.
> 
> ...


HS, the thinking was that if someone could list their boat (sail or stink) on a web-site for someone to pick up **before** it got to that stage - you'd actually be doing the world a favour.

Sadly, most of these people leave it too late - usually because they don't know what else to do. Then, 6 months down the track, some friend of theirs says "why don't you put it on Craigslist??".


----------



## BillBrush (Jul 31, 2008)

FWIW I got my Sea Snark off a freecycle list. Not quite in the class of boat that you fellas are used to dealing with, but it got me sailing after I spent a couple weeks building parts.

Bill


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

hellosailor said:


> .....
> Bargains out there? Sure there are. And virgin brides, from catalogues in Russia and China and the Balkans.
> .....


Hey i didn't know about that, after you finish ordering your bride, could I have the catalogues, I'm in the market for an import, as it seems local virgins are hard to find, especially in the over 40 bracket..


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

hellosailor said:


> "There are much better options for getting rid of a boat letting it loose and hoping it sinks....Freecycle...Craigslist..."
> 
> Don't be naive. For every free or cheap boat on those sites, or in the yards, or at the docks, or in the classifieds, there are a dozen ways to go broke over it.
> (clipped)
> ...


 Being an inveterate scrounge, I realy have to argue that point, I've owned five sailboats ranging in size from 10ft to 28 ft, I have put thousands of miles on them, and the most I've ever paid for a boat is $2200. That boat (Pearson Ariel) came with a cradle, a flatbed trailer with dual 5000lb axles, (been offered $1500 for it alone) 5 very nice sails, good solid interior, very dry (dusty) bilge, pretty much ready to sail, and delivery (checked $800 ws the lowest price found) to my driveway all included in the price. (so I am actually $100 ahead)
Some boats, my 28ft Triton for one, I've doubled my purchase price while making it seaworthy, but since I paid $1500 which included title search,($200) transfer,($15) registration,($185) and transport,($600 for a total of $1000) the other three (all under 20ft and less than $500) were ready to sail. The last boat I sold, I paid $500 for, had a great month and a half of sailing on, then, after spending about $100 on paint, sold for $2100 to someone who I met on the dock while I was getting ready to go sailing. (he owned an o'day 22 two boats down from mine) that money financed the purchase of the Ariel, so I could honestly say that the Ariel only cost me $600 (boat plus paint and supplies), AND, if you want to extend that thinking a bit, the $500 spent on that boat was made because I paid $125 for a motorcycle that I needed a $300 part from, sold the remaining parts and made $1200 on, so if you want to calculate the cash that I actually have into it, you are well into the negatives.
As for the time I have into it, well lets see, sit on my ass and watch TV, surf the net or go work on the boat hard decision huh? So what, I have ten or hundred hours into something, the alternative is to sit on my ass and watch TV (in reality I don't own a TV, but I do own a couple of very nice boats) 
Even the arguement that your time is too valuable falls flat on it's face when you pay thousands to have a two hour job done. If you do that you're a moron (scenario: hey that screw is loose, I can buy a $3 screwdriver and have it taken care of in two minutes, or call the marina and pay someone at $100/hour 1/2 hour minimum to tighten it down, lets see if you can guess who the real imbecile is, alternative: "yes dear, but my time is too valuable to go to bed right now, here, turn off he lights and see what you can do with this candle....")

Agree, many times it's best to let sleeping bones lie, but there are far too many boats that have been well cared for and are in very good condition that that are for sale super cheap simply because of the owners financial issues, or because of lifestyle changes.

If you pay yard rates to have work done, then cheap boats are not the way to go, but if you're on a limited budget, and you do the neeed work yourself cheap boats ARE the only way to go.

As for myself, everything I own is mine alone, not owned in partnership with the bank, and my wife never plays with candle.

Ken.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Glad to hear that, you'd be busy cleaning the waxy buildup.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

cardiacpaul said:


> Merc,
> God love ya man...
> I see sooo many people that can't tell a phillips from a reed and prince.
> Its not their fault, they're just not into it.
> ...


Ok, had to look R&P up. That's one I've never heard of .

Merc, I like your style . I try to be as frugal as possible myself. Especially since my wife won't let me buy anything over $20 these days


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SF just wants the catalogues for the photos... 


sailingfool said:


> Hey i didn't know about that, after you finish ordering your bride, could I have the catalogues, I'm in the market for an import, as it seems local virgins are hard to find, especially in the over 40 bracket..


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I won't say anything about how to buy boats....., really, I won't. There's tons of cheap (great) boats out there if ya care to spend some time working on them. Like Merc says, you could always be sitting on yer bum watching the tube.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

sailingdog said:


> SF-
> 
> I didn't know you were a vulture...


No way, my fine four footed furry friend, my kids are into the green movement, they beat me up about recycling cans and like, and I just want to show that I have the Greenpeace spirit.

Although the idea of sailing gear for free rings nice to my ears. Note no response to my post Mr. Halekai, the selfish fellow, he's busy filling up his garage with Pearson gear. Shame on him for not sharing with a fellow CS owner.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How do you think he got all his anchors???


sailingfool said:


> Now way, my fine four footed furry friend, my kids are into the green movement, they beat me up about recycling cans and like, and I just want to show that I have the Greenpeace spirit.
> 
> Although the idea of sailing gear for free rings nice to my ears. Note no response to my post Mr. Halekai, the selfish fellow, he's busy filling up his garage with Pearson gear. Shame on him for not sharing with a fellow CS owner.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

sailingdog said:


> How do you think he got all his anchors???


Well, to paraphrase "there's no honor amongst thieves or gear scavengers..."


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> How do you think he got all his anchors???


I don't NEED any more!!!! But I know where there is a Danforth, of course they clearly hold like crap as evidenced by the photo.... Look close near the waterline! It dragged all the way in with the boat...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, but how much scope and how much chain did he have on that Danforth...  And people laugh when they see a Rocna 15 on the bow of my boat... They don't have a clue.


Maine Sail said:


> I don't NEED any more!!!! But I know where there is a Danforth, of course they clearly hold like crap as evidenced by the photo.... Look close near the waterline! It dragged all the way in with the boat...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Maine...did you see this follow up article? Time to sick mom on them again!! 
Sailboat washes up on Hampton's North Beach


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*What a crock of BS.*

BTW, I just wrote the author and her publisher a nice little e-mail... I'm including the body of it here.



> Susan-
> 
> I'm really not impressed by your journalistic skills.
> 
> ...


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

You might add that the Coast Guard does not grant permission to anchor. They will only tell if you can anchor there without blocking navigation or if it is a restricted area. That is NOT permission. It's your call whether you anchor or not. I read that article too and sounded like they assigned some cub reporter who usually does the social column.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good point Peter...  

The only time I can see the USCG giving permission to anchor is if you need to be impeding a channel for some reason....or something similar.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

camaraderie said:


> Maine...did you see this follow up article? Time to sick mom on them again!!
> Sailboat washes up on Hampton's North Beach


Yep the second article is even worse!



Article said:


> He said the boat was in good condition last week when he set sail to Portsmouth and York, Maine.


I guess if you call a boat with a mast held up by hardware store grade bolts, that were not even threaded on, "good condition"..????











Article said:


> But on Sunday night, as a high tide and strong winds swept through, Howlett called the U.S. Coast Guard to see if he could anchor the boat off Plaice Cove in Hampton.


This is a flat out lie!! The boat had been anchored there for weeks and it did not show up on Sunday. My mother saw it there for a long, long time as her view is of the cove so she sees all the comings and goings from her front porch. He would occasionally show up and sail it. My mothers neighbor, who is also a sailor, came over one day because the guy had been in irons for a half hour, with his head sail back winded, and was drifting towards the rocks and could not figure out how to make the boat move. Somehow he managed to get the boat moving and get out of danger before they called the USCG..

He also told me personally that he was going to leave the boat there! When I informed him that this was illegal he said "they can sue me or whatever, I'll just claim bankruptcy"...

And we wonder why we can't trust the press..

BTW I sent her all these details BEFORE she published the second article including photos of the boat on the beach with numbers and without. Apparently she'd rather tell a tale of human tragedy then the truth!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Maine-

I'd contact the publisher of the newspaper... and tell them what you said here... a reporter not capable of recognizing and telling the truth is something we don't need.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Maine-
> 
> I'd contact the publisher of the newspaper... and tell them what you said here... a reporter not capable of recognizing and telling the truth is something we don't need.


Human tragedy and sympathy sell better than the truth!!

*P.S. As of this morning the boat is still sitting there!* This guy is typical of the society we live in today where nothing is "my" fault it's "your" fault. Did you read the part how the USCG did "nothing" to help him remove the boat? FYI it' not their job, you schmuck. The USCG is not a US taxpayer funded baby sitter for your boat when it comes to your inadequacies/shortcomings or a towing service!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately true... but allowing idiots like this to get away with lying about what they've done is a crime IMHO. *If the paper printed the truth about his actions, don't you think the state would be far more motivated to go after him for the costs of removing the wreck and cleaning up the mess it left behind??*


----------



## captw3 (Apr 28, 2006)

I saw this on NH news two days ago, there will be no salvage rights, the coasties are on the job looking for the owner. There was also another boat off it's mooring from Pepprell Cove due to high winds and waves, same results.
This happened about 1 KM from where I moor my Pearson P28-2.
Rick


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

captw3 said:


> I saw this on NH news two days ago, there will be no salvage rights, the coasties are on the job looking for the owner. There was also another boat off it's mooring from Pepprell Cove due to high winds and waves, same results.
> This happened about 1 KM from where I moor my Pearson P28-2.
> Rick


 Wind speeds for Monday, October 20th, when this boat washed up, as measured by NOAA at their Isle of Shoals location, station IOSN3, were not storm force. These were conditions rather typical of October in the North Atlantic. His ground tackle should have been able to handle considerably more than even the highest wind gusts for that day. This is clear negligence.

Every other boat in Plaice Cove had been hauled in early September by people with a clue. His was the LONE boat there for a long time.

Bellow are the data as measured by IOSN3 the closest weather station to Plaice Cove for the day.

Highest average wind speeds for the entire day were measured at 10.8 m/s (meters per second) this translates to only 24.2 MPH or a mere 21 Knots. If you average out the time between 12:00 a.m and 4:00 p.m. the winds were averaging bellow 20 knots. Again, this is negligence! Any boat owner who does not have adequate ground tackle for 20 to 40 knots, minimum, is being reckless & negligent.

Here are some links if you'd like to double check the data.

NOAA NDBC IOSN3 Data Station

NOAA Wind Speed Conversion Calculator

Even 30-35 knots steady is inexcusable but low to mid 20's? C'mon that's just being reckless, ignorant or negligent..


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

neglegence on the part of the reporters, but what's new there?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Boat is still there..*

Just an FYI update. It appears to be exactly what I had predicted. The owner of this boat Barry Howlit has abandoned it and now it's up to the taxpayers of NH to foot the bill.

Here's the story: Hampton parks department to haul away abandoned boat


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The state of NH has a fairly effective AG's office. They recently made the news for their (fairly) new policy of billing unprepared hikers for SAR costs. I would expect that they'll remove the boat--and go after the owner for the expenses, starting with tax liens and salary liens and asset seizures and all those other good things that governments can do.

And he'll get the opportunity to pay civil service or union rates (top dollar) for the job, too.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

So, I gotta' ask: who got the winches off the boat? Tim, you or someone else - a seal perhaps? No mention is made of diesel of other fuel the boat might have had on board. What about a salt water submerged engine?
Anchoring on the ocean coast is only something an amateur would do.


----------

